
Ask HN: What is Microsoft's endgame in open-source? - bythckr
I was just reading, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techrepublic.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;microsoft-shows-vmware-and-oracle-how-to-get-real-about-open-source&#x2F;.<p>I cannot still figure out what is Microsoft&#x27;s endgame with open-source. I really love VSCode, but I am worried that I am just a pawn for the famous [Embrace, extend, and extinguish](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish) ploy and its just [MSJVM](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Microsoft_Java_Virtual_Machine), again.<p>As a victim of ie6 apocalypse as a developer and still fighting to keep my win7 machine at work as I just hate win10. I believe that Nadella is just a decoy &amp; I am just waiting for Baller to jump out screaming &quot;gotcha!&quot; &amp; go on one of his crazy rants.
======
sharemywin
it's all about Azure now. why do they care whether you win windows or linux on
Azure?

and the easier you can write a client that talks with code on azure the
better.

